# 2002 A6 a/c issues



## tsidders (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi All, 
Just bought a 02' A6 that has an issue with the ac...the compressor will kick on for about 10-15 seconds, the air will blow cold and then shut off. I checked the high pressure side with a gauge and the pressures drops to within spec once the compressor kicks in, so it doesn't have too much or to little freon in the system. I pulled the code with vag-com and it pulled a 01188 -Electrical connection between Control module and Magnetic Clutch 57-00 Electric circuit failure. 
Could this be the the high pressure switch? Any ideas? 
Thanks in advance!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GRMNMUSL (May 22, 2009)

Probably just low freon, drain it and re-fill. Also check the switch/plug connector located behind passenger side of the bumper bumper just below the 
headlight and next to radiator on the front side. 

Make sure its plugged in.


----------

